# Tactical Medical Operator Course



## EMSDoc (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to advise you all of a training opportunity for those interested.

*Tactical Operator Medical Skills Program-Basic*

Course dates are April 10th-13th, and the program is being held at the Montgomery County Public Safety Training Institute in Conshohocken , PA.  Technical assistance for the course is provided by the Drug Enforcement Administration Philadelphia Field Office.

*Course Purpose *- to provide all law enforcement and military operational and medical support personnel, regardless of service affiliation, the necessary medical skills to function in the tactical operational role. 

*Target Audience *- Police Officers that would provide basic emergent care (first aid/buddy aid), EMT-Basic, EMT-Intermediate, and EMT-Paramedic level providers, all services of law enforcement and EMS communities, all branches of the military, and private security/protective services personnel. 

*Educational Value* - 24 Pennsylvania DOH Continuing Education Credits will be awarded to all level EMS providers.  Out of state providers can get credits “by endorsement.”

*Topics *- 

Tenets of Tactical Care 
Medical Intelligence 
Hemorrhage Control 
Pain Management 
Basic Tactics 
Sports Medicine 
Tactical Injury Patterns / Management 
Lethal & Non-Lethal Weapons 
Field exercises day/night operations
Advanced Airway Management
“Aid bag challenge”
Drugs of Abuse
Agent and Tactical Operator Safety
Improvised Weapons

*Course Description *

This 4 day hands-on intensive program will address current issues faced by both law enforcement and emergency medical services in the tactical environment.  Recent events such as Columbine, the North Hollywood Bank shootout, and Virginia Tech are challenging the current relationship between law enforcement and EMS.  In addition, the expanding role of law enforcement in combating terrorism after 9/11 is putting those on the front lines into more potentially explosive and dangerous situations.  The program will provide an introduction to the philosophy behind tactical operational medical support (also known as tactical EMS), and highlight the efforts of the EMTs, paramedics, doctors, and military medics that are pioneering this developing field within emergency medicine.

Each day’s class has both a didactic and a hands-on field component. 

For more information on the class:  http://www.tac-med.org/index_files/Page675.htm

Brochure can be downloaded at: http://www.tac-med.org/index_files/Page1077.htm

*To Register*

Go to:  http://www.tac-med.org/index_files/Page1017.htm

For questions: information@tac-med.org

*Why do I need this?* 

With properly trained law enforcement personnel on scene, complemented by tactically trained advanced medical providers, there are medical professionals immediately available in a tactical situation able to render potentially life-saving emergency medical care to the tactical operators, injured civilians, or downed suspects. 

*History speaks for itself:* 

“Fate of the wounded soldier is determined by the hand which applies the first dressing.” 

-Nicholas Sin 
Spanish American War, 1890's


----------

